# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  اطلبي من [برع] بطرق [مضمونة] و [شحن سهل] ^^ ،،

## miss_lavender

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،، 

شحالكم يا الغاليات يا اميرات ^^ ،، 

الخاص عندي انترس من كثر ما الامورات يسالون كيف نقدر نشتري من برع ؟؟!! 

قلت اليوم احطي على العام عشان الكل يستفيد ،، 

بعلمكم طريقة تطلبون من برع ،، 

مميزاتها : 

1- سهلة الدفع و مضمونة و لا بعد يوصلج مسج كل ما طلبتي عسب تعرفين اذا في سحب تم من وراج هع ^^ ،، و اكيد مافيها مشكلة انج تدفعين زيادة على التحويل ،، 

2- شحن سريع ،، رخيص ،، و يوصل لين باب بيتج بدون ما تتعنين ،، 

و للامانة انا ماجربتها بس ربيعاتي مجربينها ،، و مرت اخوي يوم خبرتها دووم تطلب بهالطريقة ،، 

حلو ،، 

يلا نبدا بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ،، 

اكيييد تحوطن في النت و تلقين اشياء تعيبج و تدش في خاطرج بس للاسف ما ترومين تشترينها لانج ما تعرفين الطريقة ،، او نشتري من برع لانه ارخص ،، 

انزين ،، 

ركزو وياي عدل ،، 

قبل لا تفتحين النت و تبدين تتشرين لا زم يكون عندج اهم شيئين طريقة الدفع و طريقة الشحن ،، 

اولا: طريقة الدفع : 

انزين اغلب الناس تستخدم الويسترون يونين او الباي بال لتحويل المبلغ المالي ،، 

الويسترون يونين مشكلته انه (يتم احتساب رسم تحويل قدره 30 درهم على تحويل مبلغ من 3.675 درهم إلى 7.500 درهم ) <<<<< حرفيا من الموقع هع ،، 

البي بال ما جربته ،، 

بس اضمن و اسهل طريقة اللي هي : 

Web surfer card ،،


هالبطاقة حبوبات تطلع من ماستر كارد ،، و هي مدفوعة الاجر يعني تحطين فيها المبلغ اللي تحبين و عقب يسحبون المبلغ ،، جنة بطاقات الرصيد مال التليفونات نفس المبدا ،، تعبين و يوم تشترين يسحبون هالبطاقة مخصصة انج تتشرين من النت ،، و مضمونة ساعات تحصلين في المواقع صورة ماسترد كارد او يوم تختارين طريقة الدفع تختاريع الماستر كارد و هالبطاقة تطلع من بنك ابوظبي الوطني ما يحتاي يكون عندج حساب في البنك ،، تروحين وتعطينهم 1000 درهم ،،وبيعطونك الماستر كارد بعد يومين فيها 1000 درهم ،، وعقب المره الاولى ممكن تحط فيها 50 درهم ،، هالعيب اللي فيها بس يعني اقل مبلغ يكون 1000 درهم 

مميزات الماستر كارد أنها إذا أي حد حاول يسحب بيزات منها بتيك مسج في نفس الثانية ،، ويوم تحط البيزات فيها ثاني يوم يكونن البيزات فيها وهاي من أحسن المميزات إلي شفتها فيها 


انزين الحين استوى عندي طريقة مضمونة للدفع ،، 

الحين دور الشحن ،، تعرفون الشحن عادي يكلف فوق ال120 دولار بقولكم شي سهل و ما رح يكلفكم باذن الله تعالى ،، 

فتح خدمة تسوق واستلم SHOP&SHIP من ارامكس ،، تروحون لأقربمكتب أرامكس عند منطقتكم وتفتحون عندهم خدمة SHOP&SHIP بــــ30 دولار تقريبا درهم حوالي 110 دراهم طول الحياة ،، 
ارامكس بيفتحون لج صندوق بريد ي امريكا (نيويروك) او بريطانيا (لندن) ،، بعض المواقع تطلب مكان الشحنة ( يعني المنزل أم المكتب ) و بعض العناوين الغير ضرورية ،، و بعضها لازم يكون مطابق لعنوان الشحن بعنوان الدفع . اول ما يوصل البضاعة لصندزق البريد ارامكس تاخذة و تيبه لين باب بيتج 

شو الفرق بين Shipping Address و Billing Address

Shipping Address ( عنوان الشحن )

تضع فيه عنوان شحن المنتج

Billing Address ( عنوان الدفع )

و هذا اهم شيء .. لازم تحطين البيانات مثل ما سجليتها في البنك .. يعني عنوانج و الإسم كامل و أي معلومات إضافية .. يعني المعلومات اللي حطيتها يوم خذتي Credit Card بتكون في عنوان الدفع،، 

و بس ،، 

عندي ملحوظات ،، 

1- في اشياء ما ترومين تاخذينها من برع مثل السوائل و العطور لانها تتعرض للضغط الجوي و ممكن تنكسر و تنفجر ،، 
2-.الكيلو الأول ياخذ 8 دولار تقريبا 30 درهم وعن كيلو ثاني بعده ياخذون 5 دولار يعني 19 درهم

مثال: فرضا انتي شريتي سلة وزنها 400 جرام .. هم يحسبونها على اساس انها كيلو كامل .. يعني الوزن يتقرب إلى أقرب كيلو .. ويحسبونها بـ 8 دولار

مثال2: فرضا انتي اشتريتي سلعه و وزنها 10 كيلو .. الكيلو الأول بـ 8 دولار والتسعة الباقين بـ 5 دولاروتصير التسعيرة كالآتي 8+5+5+5+5+5+5+5+5+5 = 53 دولار ،، 

اذا استصعب عليكم شي ،، خبروني و بشرحه لكم ،، 

و يالت كل وحدة تحطي تجربتها شو طريقة الدفع و الشحن اللي استخدمته و شو الصعوبات اللي واجهتها عشان الكل يستفيد و ياخذ فكرة ،، 

تحياتي يا اميرات ^^ ،،

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## هان زاده

مشكورة جزاج الله خير ..

----------


## miss_lavender

حياج الغلا ^^ ،،

----------


## om mouza

مشكوره الغاليه على هالشرح .. والله انا من زمان في خاطريه لو حد يحط 

الطرق المضمونه للدفع .. عن الشحن بعد ..

----------


## &هجير&

مشكورة حبيبتي

----------


## miss_lavender

حياكم الغاليات ،،

----------


## *Miss creative*

يزاااج الله كل خير يالغااليه ..  :Smile:

----------


## miss_lavender

حياكم الله يا حلوات ،،

----------


## miss_lavender

حبيبتي الفراشة جيكي على الخاص ع=غلايتي ،،

----------


## eljoory

UpinG Yslmoo

----------


## مون ليدي

يسلمووووو عالمعلومات ويعطيج العافيه

----------


## miss_lavender

حياكم الغاليات ،،

----------


## حبك عنواني

فديييييييتج صدق مشكووووره وماقصرتي فميزان حسناتج ان شالله

----------


## miss_lavender

خواتي اللي طلبو جيكو الخاص ،، 

حياكم ^^ ،،

----------


## reem hamad

مشكوووووووووووووووووووورة يا قلبي ما قصرتي......ويزاج الله كل خير

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

مشكووووووووره الغاليه يت في وقتها كان خاطري حد يفهمني من وين احصل على الكردت كارد..

----------


## miss_lavender

حياكم الله ،،

----------


## حلاوة الإيمان

شرح اكثر من رائع
بارك الله فيك اختي و الله يزيدك من نعيمه ان شاء الله

----------


## miss_lavender

حياج الله ،،

----------


## جـورية العين

يزاج الله خير

----------


## جـورية العين

يغلق لاكتفاء الموضوع من الردود

----------

